# Yamaha Home Theatre Specification



## chackochan (May 3, 2018)

I would like to know the following specifications are good for a home theatre 

Yamaha Receiver - Yamaha RX-V583 
Speakers left and right - NS-7390
Center - NS-P150 
BlueRay player - BD-S477
Sub-woofer - YST-FSW050

The bundle price for HT is 1058US$

Appreciate insight and opinions about the above specifications.


----------

